# Unwanted Breeding



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

What does everyone do when they have unwanted breeding?

When I arrived home today, I noticed an unusual cloud of debris in one corner. It turns out that my geophagus altifrons released a mass of babies.

As I was putting sponges on the canister filter intakes, my angelfish nipped at my hand. As it turns out, they are guarding eggs which were laid on the filter tube.

The angelfish eggs will disappear in the night as they always do, but I feel guilty about the swarm of altifrons. I have neither the time nor space to try to raise them. I'm hoping that they too disappear in the night.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For the Malawi, the adults will eat the fry immediately and Synodontis clean up any leftovers.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The altifrons babies will disappear over the next week or so too.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I was hoping that it would be sooner. I don't want to watch them starve to death.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

It won't be starvation. More like being eaten by something else in the tank.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

The parents are doing a good job of keeping the angelfish away. I was hoping that my raphael cats would do cleanup during the night, but I guess that the babies stay in the mouths of the parents.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Just leave them be, and let nature take its course. **** will eventually wonder just a little too far from parents and become protein.


----------

